# Then and now- update and new pics



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

Just a short update here on Miss K, she's doing very well and we've pretty much hit our goal on weight loss. She's building muscle very nicely and she finished out at an even 58 lbs (she was 70 lbs when she came to me!).

First the before and after pictures of weight loss and light conditioning (sorry neither picture is all that great)-

Karma Before









Karma after









Her last 2 skin scrapes for demodex have been negative! :woof::woof::woof:

Her skin is clearing up really nicely, still a few sparse patches here and there but really clearing up beautifully.

She's had some other minor health issues crop up, allergies and esophagitis mainly, which are easily treated. She's been a joy to own and I look forward to spending the next decade and more with her. She's such a clown and she makes me laugh every day.

Some of these are from today and some are from a few weeks ago, with no particular order 

Enjoy and thanks for letting me share!

Jess


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking good , great job


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She looks great!!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

She looks fantastic!!!! Love this girl


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

looks very nice


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

good on you for doing the right thing, shes really turned around


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

she looks great!! you are really doin great with her


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, it's been great having an active dog to get me off my butt to exercise her . I've lost 12 lbs since I got her, and it's been great for me to get out and about.

I wont lie and say there arent days she pushes my buttons (today being one of them) but she's a puppy and she's much better than I expected going into this behavior-wise. The biggest behavioral issue I'm having is poop eating! Not her own, just cat poop that she zeroes in on like a magnet when we're out walking. We're working on the problem, but every once in a while she still sneaks a little snack and it grosses me out!

Jess


----------

